# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Escapadinha Subaquática - Vilarinho das Furnas - Gerês ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite
O "Bilhas"
vai organizar:




> Relembro que é ja no Sabado que acabam as inscrições.....
> 
> 
> 
> Numa parceria com a Escola/Centro de mergulho "Homem ao Mar", aproveitando a sinergia e logística comuns, o Fórum de Mergulho propõe aos seus utilizadores uma "Escapadinha Subaquática" até ao Minho!
> 
> A ideia é viajar até ao Gerês e mergulhar na Barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, aproveitando o fim de semana prolongado do 1 de Maio.
> 
> As reservas são limitadas a 12 pessoas (mergulhadores e/ou acompanhantes) em quartos duplos, mas se tiverem filhos, e os quiserem levar, é possível adicionar camas extra aos quartos duplos.
> ...


não é marinho, mas é seguramente muito bonito também...

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------

